# Victor Herbert



## Christi

What did he write ?


----------



## Krummhorn

Herbert (1859-1924), besides being a cellist and a conductor, composed some light operas or operettas as they are sometimes known. 

Some of those are:
- Babes in Toyland 
- Prince Ananias
- The Dream Girl

Some of these operettas are performed to this day.


----------



## Christi

[QUOTE- Babes in Toyland QUOTE]Is also a movie .Any writers from Scotland ?


----------



## Krummhorn

Victor Herbert was born in Ireland


----------



## Christi

Krummhorn said:


> Victor Herbert was born in Ireland


I knowI picked him cause I'm part Irish .


----------



## PostMinimalist

Christi said:


> I knowI picked him cause I'm part Irish .


Clang! The euro finally drops!


----------



## Christi

[QUOTE Some of those are:- Babes in ToylandSome of these operettas are performed to this day.[/QUOTE] Is that a good song ??


----------



## Krummhorn

An operetta is not just *a* "song". It is a collection of musical numbers and spoken dialogue, usually less dramatic than a full blown "opera". The operetta is usually shorter in duration than the normal opera.

Your typical high school musicals are operetta. My high school did Robin Hood, for which I was the accompanist.


----------



## Ukko

Victor Herbert's 2nd cello concerto is excellent - if you avoid Yo Yo Ma's recording.

[Pretty nice thread resurrection, eh?]

Bernard Greenhouse recorded it for the American Recording Society - on LP of course. Don't know if there are other recordings out there. The jacket notes mention that Herbert 'consulted' with Dvorak during the composing of the concertos.


----------



## hreichgott

I admit I was a little surprised to see a Herbert guestbook!


----------



## Ukko

Hey - there are several recordings of the concertos!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s=popular&field-keywords=Victor Herbert cello

Now I need to get one of them, blast it!


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Victor Herbert's 2nd cello concerto is excellent - if you avoid Yo Yo Ma's recording.
> 
> [Pretty nice thread resurrection, eh?]
> 
> Bernard Greenhouse recorded it for the American Recording Society - on LP of course. Don't know if there are other recordings out there. The jacket notes mention that Herbert 'consulted' with Dvorak during the composing of the concertos.


Talk about down among the deadmen.


----------

